# Recommend a Wifi Repeater under 1k



## quagmire (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi guys, I'm using a TP-LINK TL-WR740N wifi router for 1200sq ft house. I get atleast -80dBm (2 bars in the indicator) in the floor the router is. 
But I get only 1 bar or -90dBm in the floor below. I want to connect a Chromecast to a TV which in the floor below, so I need a repeater.

Should I buy a one of those branded repeaters like Comfast or should I buy another router and convert it into repeater?

Budget is 1k.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 11, 2016)

quagmire said:


> Hi guys, I'm using a TP-LINK TL-WR740N wifi router for 1200sq ft house. I get atleast -80dBm (2 bars in the indicator) in the floor the router is.
> But I get only 1 bar or -90dBm in the floor below. I want to connect a Chromecast to a TV which in the floor below, so I need a repeater.
> 
> Should I buy a one of those branded repeaters like Comfast or should I buy another router and convert it into repeater?
> ...



Go by Comfast wireless 150N,they are amazingly good in performance.


----------



## quagmire (Jan 12, 2016)

^Ok, I just read in the other thread, you own this repeater, how is your experience?  
Is there a warranty with it? I haven't heard of the company, that's why..

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=123453]kg11sgbg[/MENTION]


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 13, 2016)

quagmire said:


> ^Ok, I just read in the other thread, you own this repeater, how is your experience?
> Is there a warranty with it? I haven't heard of the company, that's why..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> @kg11sgbg


Experience is quite phenomenal I must say.It's really good at that price point.
The best part of that  thing is that you don't require any wires unlike TP-Link TL-WA730RE(which I also own),which is a little bit expensive than Comfast CF-WR150N.Just plug it up in any 5~6A plug point of your room(at a convenient location/point/distance) from your wireless router and you are set to go for a very good wifi experience.

The configuration/setup of this device is extremely easy.
For more details visit the english *translated* page of *translate.google.co.in/translate?hl=en&sl=zh-CN&u=*www.comfast.cn/&prev=search


----------



## kool (Jan 26, 2016)

I am.also using Wr740N router, recently bought TENDA N3 router for Rs.300 (paytm offer) . How to make it work like REPEATER ?


----------



## quagmire (Jan 27, 2016)

I bought TP-Link TL-WA850RE for 1.5k. 
Worked beautifully with Chromecast. Simple setup, mirrors the host.

Thanks everyone. 

^ [MENTION=2608]kool[/MENTION] Dunno abt that..


----------

